# Compression tights or calf sleeves...which one is better for recovery?



## razredge (Feb 3, 2011)

So considering getting a pair of compression garment to aid my recovery. My Saturday rides are usually 60 - 90 km (fast pace and hilly terrain) and depending how hard I push myself, my legs, specially my calf muscles seem to throb, and my wife says my legs twitch a lot during my sleep.
Which one would be better tights or calf sleeves? Pro/cons of either one for those that have tried them? Which one do you use most?

I know the calf sleeves would be easier to slip into, specially right after a ride in an event, with out the need of totally disrobing, which you'll need to do to get into tights. But the tights cover the entire legs...so it would be better....:cryin: HELP.

(Yes...I know the compromise would be the full length leg sleeves...but it seems like the compression would cut the circulation from my thigh)


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

razredge said:


> So considering getting a pair of compression garment to aid my recovery. My Saturday rides are usually 60 - 90 km (fast pace and hilly terrain) and depending how hard I push myself, my legs, specially my calf muscles seem to throb, and my wife says my legs twitch a lot during my sleep.
> Which one would be better tights or calf sleeves? Pro/cons of either one for those that have tried them? Which one do you use most?
> 
> I know the calf sleeves would be easier to slip into, specially right after a ride in an event, with out the need of totally disrobing, which you'll need to do to get into tights. But the tights cover the entire legs...so it would be better....:cryin: HELP.
> ...



Since about half of the calves responsibility is helping return blood back to the heart, I would say compression socks. Not calf sleeves.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Other issues?*



razredge said:


> :my wife says my legs twitch a lot during my sleep.


You might want to get your hemoglobin and serum iron numbers checked. Twitching legs is a side effect of iron deficient anemia. Ask me how I know.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

My understanding is that compression gear doesn't benefit cyclists, because the way we use our muscles (we extend our legs). They do benefit runners because of the different motion, though (they compress their legs).

Hopefully someone knows more about this than I, but I held off getting compression wear because it basically doesn't make a difference.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Compression garmets are "supposed" to help any muscles recover quicker. They promote blood flow which aids in lactic acid removal and rebuilding tissue. Whether or not that is true I have no idea. I picked up a pair of calf sleeves, but really only use them for running. I got the sleeves because they are easier to use than tights or socks. I run in barefoot shoes, so didn't want socks. I wear a pair during a longer run, and then a second pair for recovery if I feel tight/sore. They helped some, but the biggest benefit was refining my form so I didn't get as sore in the first place.

If you should get calf sleeves or socks is a matter of personal preference. Make sure whichever kind you get has graduated compression. This means it is tighter at the ankle than at the top. This will help them circulate blood better. If they are graduated, the description will be sure to say it. I have CEP ones which are graduated, and Zensah are as well.

Sleeves vs. tights is a matter of what you need. If you quads/hamstrings are sore but not the calves, maybe just compression shorts. If it is the calves only, just sleeves. If it is the whole leg tights, or for more versatility shorts and sleeves. If the pain doesn't start to recede as you continue to do the same basic level of exhertion, you might check some things out. As others have said, be sure you don't have an actual issue. Also be sure your form and bike fit are right. Best lesson I learned from minimalist running is listen to your body. You can also try a roller massager. They are good for pushing the lactic acid out of muscle and working out knots.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

The tights help me sleep after a particularly hard day. I also wear them under jeans on any flights longer than 2 hours. Either place - on the airplane or at home - the tights seem to result in less fidgeting around and cramping possibly because they stabilize my legs in addition to the compression. As to whether they help the muscles recover faster I have no clue, but my legs feel better after i use them...

In my case the cheap tights don't offer as much compression unfortunately. I use the 2XU elite ones which are very tight. If you find something more affordable that works please let us know!


----------



## Kate_Quay (Aug 31, 2012)

I opt for full leg compressors after a long, hard effort. I usually slip them on after a ride while I eat and/or watch TV. If I know I have another long day ahead of me or am prepping for a race, I'll even sleep in mine. I definetly do notice a difference if I wear them. My legs feel fresher and I feel like I've recovered at a quicker rate. My favorite pair is RecoFit's Leg Compressors because they're really easy to get on and off and they're light enough to sleep in, yet super effective.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

gte105u said:


> Compression garmets are "supposed" to help any muscles recover quicker. They promote blood flow which aids in lactic acid removal and rebuilding tissue. Whether or not that is true I have no idea. I picked up a pair of calf sleeves, but really only use them for running. I got the sleeves because they are easier to use than tights or socks. I run in barefoot shoes, so didn't want socks. I wear a pair during a longer run, and then a second pair for recovery if I feel tight/sore. They helped some, but the biggest benefit was refining my form so I didn't get as sore in the first place.
> 
> If you should get calf sleeves or socks is a matter of personal preference. Make sure whichever kind you get has graduated compression. This means it is tighter at the ankle than at the top. This will help them circulate blood better. If they are graduated, the description will be sure to say it. I have CEP ones which are graduated, and Zensah are as well.
> 
> Sleeves vs. tights is a matter of what you need. If you quads/hamstrings are sore but not the calves, maybe just compression shorts. If it is the calves only, just sleeves. If it is the whole leg tights, or for more versatility shorts and sleeves. If the pain doesn't start to recede as you continue to do the same basic level of exhertion, you might check some things out. As others have said, be sure you don't have an actual issue. Also be sure your form and bike fit are right. Best lesson I learned from minimalist running is listen to your body. You can also try a roller massager. They are good for pushing the lactic acid out of muscle and working out knots.


I think the recent verdict is that they don't help. I still like wearing them since they're really comfortable after a painful workout. 



Kristatos said:


> The tights help me sleep after a particularly hard day. I also wear them under jeans on any flights longer than 2 hours. Either place - on the airplane or at home - the tights seem to result in less fidgeting around and cramping possibly because they stabilize my legs in addition to the compression. As to whether they help the muscles recover faster I have no clue, but my legs feel better after i use them...
> 
> In my case the cheap tights don't offer as much compression unfortunately. I use the 2XU elite ones which are very tight. If you find something more affordable that works please let us know!


I managed to get a pair of 2XU from TheClymb.com for about $55 or so. They had a decent selection of 2XU in various sizes, but sold out of everything that wasn't XS pretty quickly. I happen to be XS, so it worked out for me.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

Compression is not a new idea... just new marketing and they look cooler

those will get you by for less than $20

I am picking up a pair to give a try... I've researched a lot about compression garments and recovery/performance, and these will go on my legs after CX races before I drive 2.5 hrs home. There is also evidence to suggest that you need to wear them basically overnight to achieve the full benefit... They will not help you during competition (according to the medical literature, based on TT riders in controlled environments)


----------



## wrcRS (Apr 3, 2012)

I wear ZOOT recovery pants when I need to recover quickly. I slip them on after taking a cold bath and a foam roller session. I also use ZOOT and 2XU socks on flights. 

The calfs don't seem to be sore or tired the next day anymore. Quads and hamstrings seem to take a bit longer to recover for.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Did a 8.25 mile run this morning at a decent pace (for me). Calves were a little tight afterwards. Ran over the legs with the roller massager and then calf sleeves under my pants at work. I am feeling pretty good now. It may be the sleeves, it may not, but they feel good and I am pretty sure it isn't hurting anything.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

I just tried a pair of socks this weekend after a hard ride. I wore them around on Sunday alot. We rode again on Monday and i felt great. My calfs had been hurting a bit after the last few rides.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Sep 29, 2007)

Don't forget the placebo effect. I got some and I feel cool walking into stores wearing than, but not the socks, they look gay


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

northoceanbeach said:


> Don't forget the placebo effect. I got some and I feel cool walking into stores wearing than, but not the socks, they look gay


I don't deny the possibility of placebo effect. It could also be a combination of things. Doctors have recommended (or ordered) compression garments for years for certain conditions, so it is not much of a reach to think they could help for sports recovery either. But a big part of exercise and recovery is mental, so even just thinking they work will help them work.

I don't mind wearing the sleeves into stores. I am sure many people who don't know what they are think I look like a tool. But then again, most of the people here are fat and lazy so I really don't care.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Sep 29, 2007)

You think most of the people there are fat and lazy, you've never been to a truckstop in Louisiana! I don't think the looks I get are admiration


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

The effects of compression garm... [Int J Sports Physiol Perform. 2008] - PubMed - NCBI
The effects of compression garments on r... [J Strength Cond Res. 2009] - PubMed - NCBI
The effects of compression garments on recov... [J Sci Med Sport. 2010] - PubMed - NCBI
Effects of a whole body compression garm... [J Strength Cond Res. 2010] - PubMed - NCBI
Compression garments and exercise: garment consid... [Sports Med. 2011] - PubMed - NCBI
Do compression garments enhance the acti... [J Strength Cond Res. 2011] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## mtbtrigirl (Sep 17, 2012)

*Compression tights or calf sleeves...*

I have both tights and socks and love them both. In my opinion, I think the tights are better for recovery. Your whole leg is getting the benefit of the compression and helping to return blood back to your heart. I often sleep in them after a long ride and my legs feel better recovered the next day. Try riding in the socks or sleeves and then putting the tights on post ride.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Why not just bite the bullet and purchase a sequential compression device? It's what the big boys (and girls) use.


----------

